# Bettas... can they have friends?



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have my bettas in their tanks... the are doing quite well, each of the tanks has a plant in it... it looks very nice... 









:idea: 
but I do have a question... I notice that sometimes the little un-eatten food that is left, will float to the bottom... 

:?: 
To counter act this... can I put small glass shrimp in the tank with the bettas? Is this allowed? Will the bettas be ok from the shrimp... what do you guys think?

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Whether the betta kills/eats the shrimp or not depends on the betta, really. You can give it a try. I've heard of people adding shrimp to betta tanks successfully, but it doesn't always work out well for the shrimp 

Nice looking bettas.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wonder what will happen... keep you posted... Im gonna put a small glass shrimp in with one of the females...


----------



## AIRBORNEGUY (Mar 9, 2008)

Is the white betta in your avatar one of yours? That's a beautiful fish!


----------

